# Important Info for Films Forums - PLEASE READ!



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey Folks :wave:

As you might have already noticed, there have been some changes happening in the films forums.  

We have merged threads that are very similar - and altered some of their titles, as the dedicated forums for each movie have gone the way of the dinosaurs.  

The new set up looks like this: Films Forum

Some films and series of films are popular enough to warrant their own sub forums, such as Independence Day, The Alien, Terminator and Predator series etc. 
We also have sub-forums for John Carpenter films, Steven Spielberg Films, and Stephen King adaptations.  Please check them out and post about these movies in the relevant places.

The other films have been put in alphabetical order and placed tgether in forums covering titles A-D, E-I, J-O, P-T, U-Z & 0-9.

We have also started a new forum for discussion films that are not SciFi, Fantasy or Horror.  Other Genre Films.  You can discuss any films that take your fancy in there - I have just started a thread for Road to Perdition.  Check it out if you can!

You will find threads for movies that have yet to be released in the Up and Coming Films forum.  If you have a scoop about a new film that's the place to put it!

In addition, If you are starting a thread for a movie that hasn't already got a dedicated thread, please try and include some basic information - who is in it, who directed it, what the plot is about, and don't forget to mention the name of the movie in the title of the thread - you are more likely to get responses that way!
I may edit your titles for clarity if they are too vague.

I think that covers everything - I look forward to chatting with you all about movies, movies, movies.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey Folks :wave:

As you might have already noticed, there have been some changes happening in the films forums.  

We have merged threads that are very similar - and altered some of their titles, as the dedicated forums for each movie have gone the way of the dinosaurs.  

The new set up looks like this: Films Forum

Some films and series of films are popular enough to warrant their own sub forums, such as Independence Day, The Alien, Terminator and Predator series etc. 
We also have sub-forums for John Carpenter films, Steven Spielberg Films, and Stephen King adaptations.  Please check them out and post about these movies in the relevant places.

The other films have been put in alphabetical order and placed tgether in forums covering titles A-D, E-I, J-O, P-T, U-Z & 0-9.

We have also started a new forum for discussion films that are not SciFi, Fantasy or Horror.  Other Genre Films.  You can discuss any films that take your fancy in there - I have just started a thread for Road to Perdition.  Check it out if you can!

You will find threads for movies that have yet to be released in the Up and Coming Films forum.  If you have a scoop about a new film that's the place to put it!

In addition, If you are starting a thread for a movie that hasn't already got a dedicated thread, please try and include some basic information - who is in it, who directed it, what the plot is about, and don't forget to mention the name of the movie in the title of the thread - you are more likely to get responses that way!
I may edit your titles for clarity if they are too vague.

I think that covers everything - I look forward to chatting with you all about movies, movies, movies.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey Folks :wave:

As you might have already noticed, there have been some changes happening in the films forums.  

We have merged threads that are very similar - and altered some of their titles, as the dedicated forums for each movie have gone the way of the dinosaurs.  

The new set up looks like this: Films Forum

Some films and series of films are popular enough to warrant their own sub forums, such as Independence Day, The Alien, Terminator and Predator series etc. 
We also have sub-forums for John Carpenter films, Steven Spielberg Films, and Stephen King adaptations.  Please check them out and post about these movies in the relevant places.

The other films have been put in alphabetical order and placed tgether in forums covering titles A-D, E-I, J-O, P-T, U-Z & 0-9.

We have also started a new forum for discussion films that are not SciFi, Fantasy or Horror.  Other Genre Films.  You can discuss any films that take your fancy in there - I have just started a thread for Road to Perdition.  Check it out if you can!

You will find threads for movies that have yet to be released in the Up and Coming Films forum.  If you have a scoop about a new film that's the place to put it!

In addition, If you are starting a thread for a movie that hasn't already got a dedicated thread, please try and include some basic information - who is in it, who directed it, what the plot is about, and don't forget to mention the name of the movie in the title of the thread - you are more likely to get responses that way!
I may edit your titles for clarity if they are too vague.

I think that covers everything - I look forward to chatting with you all about movies, movies, movies.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 23, 2002)

Okay tabitha & it looks good!


----------



## nic (Jul 25, 2002)

*Animation and Anime Films*

Just to add on from Tabitha's points, all anime and animation movies have been moved. To discuss animated movies please use the 
Animation General
Disney Animation
Anime Movies 

Cheers :wave:

Nic


----------



## nic (Jul 25, 2002)

*Animation and Anime Films*

Just to add on from Tabitha's points, all anime and animation movies have been moved. To discuss animated movies please use the 
Animation General
Disney Animation
Anime Movies 

Cheers :wave:

Nic


----------



## nic (Jul 25, 2002)

*Animation and Anime Films*

Just to add on from Tabitha's points, all anime and animation movies have been moved. To discuss animated movies please use the 
Animation General
Disney Animation
Anime Movies 

Cheers :wave:

Nic


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 26, 2002)

Okay nic, thanks for that :rolly2:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, thanks for that Nic - all the rest of you that haven't checked out the animation forum, GO THERE, RIGHT NOW!

Another forum that the discerning reader might find interesting is Ascifi's brand new Comic Books and Graphic Novels Forum.  With all these new comic books adaptations already out, or due to hit our screens in the next while, there will doubtless be some crossover between the two areas.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, thanks for that Nic - all the rest of you that haven't checked out the animation forum, GO THERE, RIGHT NOW!

Another forum that the discerning reader might find interesting is Ascifi's brand new Comic Books and Graphic Novels Forum.  With all these new comic books adaptations already out, or due to hit our screens in the next while, there will doubtless be some crossover between the two areas.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, thanks for that Nic - all the rest of you that haven't checked out the animation forum, GO THERE, RIGHT NOW!

Another forum that the discerning reader might find interesting is Ascifi's brand new Comic Books and Graphic Novels Forum.  With all these new comic books adaptations already out, or due to hit our screens in the next while, there will doubtless be some crossover between the two areas.


----------

